# Workin in the yahd....



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2020)

To make room for a shed. I started this today, but have been planning it for a while now. I'm looking to get a 200sq ft shed. I shaved down part of the slope underneath the maple tree to make it flatter so when the trucks back up with gravel they wont flip over into the ditch. Also when the truck with shed on the trailer backs up, it wont do the same.
Took about 4 hours to dig it all out with a shovel. Good work out today.
Here's some before and after pix....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## tmar (Jun 29, 2020)

Who needs an excavator?  Nice job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2020)

I've got dirt to shovel, come on over, itll be fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 29, 2020)

That “honey to do list” must be getting longer and longer...............
anyway to get in a guess house along with the 200 foot shed? 

Looking good though craM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 29, 2020)

So, is this going to be a new shop space? More wood storage?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2020)

tmar said:


> Who needs an excavator?  Nice job!



I'm no stranger to danger....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sprung said:


> So, is this going to be a new shop space? More wood storage?


It's for all the stuff in my garage. Old work tools, not sure I'll use em again. But just in case I get another construction job, I'll still have em. Then once the garage is cleared out, that'll be my new shop. Much bigger than the 6x12 Area I'm in now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Then once the garage is cleared out, that'll be my new shop. Much bigger than the 6x12 Area I'm in now.



Sweet! How big is the garage? An upgrade in shop space is always nice!


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 30, 2020)

with a shovel????????????????????????? you the man Marc!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking good Marc, can't wait to see the finished shed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Sweet! How big is the garage? An upgrade in shop space is always nice!


10x20....


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 1, 2020)

Uhhh, we do need some good help around here - just say'n!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 1, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> 10x20....



72 SF to 200SF - yeah, that'll be a nice upgrade in space! Hope you'll post progress pics and updates when you get to getting the shop set up in the garage.


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like a good project and a lot of hand labor. Are you sure you are not building one of those she sheds? I don't know where that concept came from but it's sure catching on. I'm afraid next summer after my shop is built I may be having to build one. She calls it a gazebo but it is to be screened in and my grill is prohibited, sounds like she space to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

No sir. No she shed here....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Finished up a restoration of an old wheelbarrow. I used parts from 2 of em, and bought a double wheel kit and new metal handles. I used some teak for the wedges....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 3, 2020)

Almost too pretty to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

